# 7Segment an SPS



## Hansi (3 Mai 2006)

Moin,
für meine Facharbeit muss ich den Wert eines Kraftsensors auf einer 2-stelligen 7-Segment-Anzeige anzeigen.
Ich habe jetzt folgenden Code gefunden:

000  L                           IA0.0
001  SUB                       KB100
002  BNC                       13
003  L                           IA0.0
004  DIV                        KB10
005  =                           MB0.0
006  GOR                        
007  =                           MB0.8
008  L                           MB0.0
009  MUL                        KB16
010  0                           MB0.8
011  =                           QB0.0
012  JP                          15
013  L                            KB255
014  =                            QB0.0
015  L                            IA0.0
016 =                             QB0.8
017           nächste Anweisung

Quelle: Klöckner Moeller


So, alles ja schön gut, jetzt aber ich habe noch enige Fragen:

Was genau Bedeutet BNC? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Baustein ist.  Aber wie genau sieht der aus.

Dann was mache ich jetzt mit meinen Signalen. Welche Befehle müssen folgen damit ich etwas angezeigt wird. Dann stellt sich aber das neue Problem mit dem Anschließen der 7 Segment Anzeigen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir in irgendeiner Form helfen.

MfG


Hannes


----------



## volker (3 Mai 2006)

mit welcher steuerung möchtest du das denn betreiben?

7-segmentanzeigen sind in der regel bcd-codiert.
du benötigst also pro segment 4 bit.

unter s7 ist sowas absolut simpel


```
L     MW 10 //deine 2-stellige zahl in dezimal
      ITB   //in bcd wandeln
      T     AB 1  //zum ausgang transferieren
```
das wars schon


----------



## Guido (3 Mai 2006)

Hallo Hannes,

Volkers Lösung setzt vorraus dass deine 7Segment-Anzeigen mit BCD-Eingängen ausgerüstet sind.

Sollten deine Anzeigen keine BCD-Eingänge haben, musst du auf jeden Fall noch einen
"BCD nach 7-Segment" Wandler vor deine 7Segment-Anzeigen schalten.

Gewöhnlich wird sowas dann mit einem Baustein wie dem "CD-4511" gemacht.
Siehe hierzu auch : http://www.doctronics.co.uk/4511.htm

Gruss Guido


----------



## Jo (3 Mai 2006)

@Hannes:
bei K&M:
Bedingte Verzweigung:
B: Branch = verzweige
C: Carry   = Übertragsbit
N: Not     = nicht
Z: Zero   = Null

BNC 13: verzweige bei nicht gesetztem Übertragsbit zur Zeile 13

mfG. Jo


----------



## Hansi (3 Mai 2006)

Moin,

so vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Dann aber noch zwei Fragen:

1. Hänge ich den Baustein einfach zwischen SPS und Display oder muss ich die dazugehörige Schaltung von der Seite noch bauen?

2. Wie lege ich jetzt fest, welche Spannung welche "Kraft" ist? Also eine "Umwandlungszahl"?


Schönen Abend noch


Hannes


----------



## volker (3 Mai 2006)

ich geh jetzt mal von einer s7 300/400 aus

der standartfall um drücke, etc einzulesen ist anlog. also z.b. 0-10v,4-20ma ...

diesen wert liest du mit der fc105 ein und normierst den auf einen 2-stelligen wert
auf diesen normierten wert wendest du obigen code an.

ob du nun noch die hardware für die 7-segmentanzeige brauchst weiss ich nicht. 
die ausgänge der sps entweder auf die zusatzhardware oder direkt auf die anzeige.


----------

